# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đặc sản Cát Bà - Cá giò thuyền chài

## huonglan2021

Đất nước Việt Nam xinh đẹp của chúng ta tự hào được thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng cho núi cao, biển rộng, tài nguyên thiên nhiên đa dạng phong phú. Không biết từ bao giờ, khách du lịch nước ngoài đã bị thu hút bởi vẻ đẹp thanh bình mộc mạc của đất nước hình chữ S này. Và vẻ đẹp nên thơ du khách sẽ được bắt gặp ở một thành phố hoa phượng đỏ rợp góc trời. Sở dĩ nơi đây có tên gọi như vậy vì cứ mỗi độ hè về, đi dọc đường Nhà hát lớn, du khách sẽ thấy hàng phượng vỹ đu đưa trước gió như thể hiện sẽ mến khách của mình đối với mọi người. Ghé thăm Hải Phòng mà du khách chưa có dịp đến đảo Cát Bà thì quả là thiếu sót.Trong chuyến du lich Cat Ba lần này, du khách sẽ được tới thăm viên ngọc xanh xủa vịnh Bắc Bộ. Quần đảo Cát bà. Cái tên Cát Bà theo những người dân nơi đây lý giải là từ thời xưa, khi “các ông” theo Thánh Gióng giết giặc Ân, thì “các bà” ở nhà luôn là hậu phương vững chắc, một lòng chung thủy sắc son, lo toan gia đình êm ấm để các ông yên tâm đánh bọn xâm lược. Để tưởng nhớ tới ông cha ta, nên họ đặt tên đảo là “Các Bà” sau này đổi thành Cát Bà cho dễ đọc.
Cách trung tâm thành phố Hải Phòng 30 hải lý, tour du lich Cat Ba sẽ đưa du khách đến thị trấn Cát Bà sầm uất. Vừa đặt chân tới nơi, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được ngay gió biển hiu hiu phảng phất vị mằn mằn của muối biển, mùi tanh nồng của món đặc sản nơi đây. Đến Cát Bà, du khách như lạc vào thiên đường hải sản. Ở đây nổi tiếng với nhiều món ăn đặc trưng vùng biển như cua rang me, bề bề rang muối, mực nhẩy hấp, ngao hấp xả, tu hài nướng…nhưng có một món mà chắc chắn du khách sẽ bị hấp dẫn trong những ngày hè nóng nực là cá giò nấu thuyền chài.Đi du lịch Cát Bà lần này, du khách sẽ được đi thuyền ra vịnh thưởng thức món cá giò nấu thuyền chài vô cùng độc đáo. Ở Cát Bà từ lâu đã có nghề nuôi cá biển, nhất là cá giò. Họ thường nuôi cá ở Vịnh Cái Bèo, Lan Hạ, Cát Bà…mỗi hộ sẽ làm một cái bè và sau đó sẽ phân ô lồng, thông thường mỗi bè từ 30 – 50 ô, mà mỗi vịnh phải có đến hàng trăm bè. Như vậy đủ thấy nghề nuôi cá biển ở đây phát triển như thế nào. Cá sẽ được thả vào các ô lồng, giữa các ô sẽ có tấm ván làm thành lối đi từ ô này sang ô khác. Cá sẽ nuôi trong các ô lồng, hàng ngày họ sẽ cho ăn tôm, cá tạp….Gọi là nuôi, nhưng cá vẫn sinh sống dưới biển, vẫn ăn thức ăn tươi sống. Chỉ khác là phạm vi bơi đi lại của chúng sẽ bị giới hạn hơn. Cá giò có thân hình thon dài, chiều dài thân gấp 5,5-7,5 lần chiều cao. Mõm nhọn hơi chếch, hàm dưới dài hơn hàm trên. Lưng có màu nâu sẫm, có hai dải hẹp màu trắng bạc. Du khách sẽ được lên các bè và thăm quan cách họ sinh hoạt nuôi cá như thế nào. Cá giò bắt lên rất hung dữ, nhưng qua bàn tay khéo léo của các đầu bếp, những con cá đã nằm nguyên trên đĩa. Những người đi sông nước, họ chỉ thích nấu theo kiểu thuyền chài, vì giữ được vị tươi ngon của cá mà lại tiết kiệm thời gian. Họ sẽ chế biến nước dùng đầy đủ vị chua, cay, mặn, ngọt. Sau đó cá tươi đã cắt khúc sẽ thả vào. Đun một lúc cho thêm gia vị hành mùi là xong món riêu cá thuyền chài. Trong lúc chờ đầu bếp chế biến, du khách có thể ngồi câu cá trên bè, chỉ cần lấy con tôm nhỏ móc vào lưỡi câu, du khách có thể ung dung chờ món ăn được chế biến.Đây là chuyến du lịch vô cùng lý thú khi du khách có những giây phút thoải mái, thư giãn, có những trải nghiệm mới trong cuộc sống. Hãy đến với cong ty du lich cattour chúng tôi, chắc chắn các bạn sẽ cảm thấy thật sự hài lòng.Hotline: 096.3796.347

----------

